# What are some "gross" things you do with your rats?



## DarthTinsel (Jan 14, 2015)

I've heard quite a few people saying they let their rats groom their teeth/inside their mouths, which I think a lot of non-rat owners would find kinda gross, and I was just wondering if there are any other similarly "gross" things you guys do? Mine don't groom inside my mouth, but one of my girls does really like licking inside my nose. I'm also super blase about being peed on these days.


----------



## Jess <3 (Jan 23, 2014)

I have one rat who literally tries to tunnel into my ear, not lick it or anything just stick her head in there and chill, haha  Thea cleans my teeth and braces alot and if i try to keep my mouth closed she actually pries it open with her hands. Then there's the classic tails wrapped round my face and stuck up my nose when the rats try to balance on my head!


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I had a rat clean my nose. 


Last night, me and the rats shared a tuna can together an I realized it was probably gross.


----------



## tok (Jul 16, 2012)

I share food with my rats all the time.. I'll let them lick bowls while I'm still eating out of it. Or share some of my water with them outta my cup lol. I wouldnt do that with my dogs but for some reason it's okay if the rats do it. 

Izzy would clean my mouth all the time, there was no keeping her out of there.. Heck, one time she even tried to clean a strangers mouth. Thankfully, that stranger was a rat person and completely understood her nonsense! lol. 

I don't think twice about rat pee or poop.. they'll pee on me or dribble pee on my bed and its like "meh". They will usually do their business in the litter pan but sometimes they poop in the bed and I gotta pick that up and put it in the pan.. which I do with my bare hands. I guess that's kinda gross. I mean, I use some hand sanitizer afterwords but I freaked out my friend once cause I touched rat poop. "ISNT THAT GROSS?" "no?" 

Whoops.


----------



## Smarion0006 (Nov 13, 2014)

I had a baby try to clean my nose. I had to put a stop to it though. Freaked me out a bit too much! I have a baby bottle pop habit, the watermelon kind. More of an addiction actually, but, I let me rats lick the sucker with none of the sugar on it. My sister lost her shiz when she saw that. I got the "you are so gross!" squeals for 10 minutes. I don't find it gross at all..


----------



## SaraLovesRats (Jan 11, 2015)

Same with me I my rats pee everywhere and Im just like eh whatever


----------



## SaraLovesRats (Jan 11, 2015)

Also they eat and share food with me also I'm weird but once just once I licked my rat out of my strange weirdness he looked at me like what the f***


----------



## Zaraxae (Apr 1, 2014)

Haha, my rats pry my mouth open too. And one loves trying to shove her nose into my ear. Beyond that, I tend to share food with them. In the evenings when I make tea, one of my rats rides on my shoulder and I share with her. I take a sip, then hold the mug up to my shoulder for her. Sometimes I realize that other people would consider that gross, but it just becomes normal, pretty quickly.


----------



## WolfPuppy (Jan 11, 2015)

tok said:


> I wouldnt do that with my dogs but for some reason it's okay if the rats do it.


Amazing how that works, isn't it? I like having sugar-free frozen fruit puree bars for desert, and Charlotte always sits and my shoulder and nibbles on the bottom of them. Rats just leave a lot less slobber than dogs. 

Charlotte also likes to open my mouth. Sometimes my lips get really chapped from her little claws. 

She also likes to run around on the kitchen counter and the dining room table. Don't tell my mom! LOL.


----------



## Cress (Feb 18, 2015)

I have completely gotten over my worry about being pee'd on by my girls. Same with rat poop, they're usually good but one pooped on the couch the other day and I just picked it up and put it in the bin. So small and easy to manage... I'd let them run around on my kitchen bench, the only reason I don't is that I use a lot of chilli in cooking and am worried I might have left some and they'll get their hands on it.
I put my face to their cage, the top shelf is about the same level as my head, and let them run over and lick at my lips, it's how they give kisses when I get home from work. One of my friends saw it and asked if I had to wash my face after...


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

My Lynn used to stick her whole head in my mouth. XD

I also pick up their poo with my bare hands, allow them to give me kisses, and eat off the same spoon at times. My big fat Toast is the rat that every other rat loves to mark. By the end of the week he smells of rat urine and needs a bath. I still cuddle with him. =P


----------



## ilovescience (May 14, 2014)

No longer OCD about being scent marked D: Algae has a gross interest in boogers and snot *gag*

I often feed my rats directly from my mouth (like a mommy bird). I didn't realize how weird it looked until I saw my sister do it, too. XD


----------



## Rattenstein (Nov 14, 2014)

Yeah, I don't really mind being peed on anymore, and my boys are good about not pooping on me (usually) if they do though I don't mind picking it up and tossing it in the trash/toilet. Touching rat poop doesn't even phase me, I guess because it's small and not really wet; I do wash my hands after though. 
Sometimes I share my coconut popsicles with them, I make them myself from coconut milk, coconut, and a little maple syrup. I just let them eat right off the popsicle, and the greedy little grubmuffins try to take the whole thing with their paws.  
Sometimes they'll stick their heads up my nose, or in my ear, and other times they grab my lower lip and try getting into my mouth. I make them stop because it tickles. lol. 
Sometimes I sniff them and my family thinks I'm weird but they smell really nice, like buttery syrup.


----------



## Shine (Feb 20, 2015)

My rats give me kisses (I guess that's what they're trying to do) by licking my lips, and I think it's super adorable. My little siblings sometimes freak out when I kiss back at them, like "Did you really just kiss that rat on the mouth?" and I'm like... "yeah? I guess I did."

If mine poop and it's not soft, sticky poop, I just pick it up and toss it in the nearest trash can. I mean, if it's just a dry pellet, why worry? It doesn't even smell...


----------



## madihicks4 (Jul 2, 2014)

I share all my food with my rats. For example like if I'm eating pizza my rat will just sit there and eat some. We share beverages too. Also some people might find this gross but when I cook dinner my rat chills on my shoulder usually sleeping. I get that it's supposedly unsanitary but whatever. Also my rat licks the inside of my mouth


----------



## tok (Jul 16, 2012)

Just shared some apple with my rats. As in, we all shared from the same one taking bites after another. I suppose thats kinda gross! 

I let my 7mo niece around the rats the other day and they kept licking up her drool. That was too much for even me! Yuck!


----------



## erinsweeney (Nov 13, 2014)

I made the mistake of having my bolder girl Dagny eat food from my mouth. now she pries my lips open when she gets near my face just to check, every time! we also usually share whatever drinks, especially the fruit/soy smoothies i make for breakfast.


----------



## Smarion0006 (Nov 13, 2014)

I love this thread. It's so nice to see other people who are just as crazy about their rats. I get soooo many backhanded comments about the "gross" relationship I have with my rats because we share food, give kisses, you know, whatever. I wish I lived near some of you so we could have lunch or something.


----------



## Fu-Inle (Jan 22, 2015)

To alot of people just owning rats is gross enough.


----------



## Smarion0006 (Nov 13, 2014)

Fu-Inle, that is so true. People can't get past what they see in movies. What a shame.... for them.


----------



## SaraLovesRats (Jan 11, 2015)

Yeah like the other day I let Remy groom my mouth and my dad was just like eww


----------



## LarryLove (Mar 3, 2015)

I'm only about a week into being a ratty mumma. Poop and pee doesn't bother me (I think I attribute this to having 2 human kids as well), I kiss their little backs and snuggle them up close to my face. They havnt tried to get into my mouth as of yet, and we havnt shared food yet, but I'm sure it will happen, we're still all getting to know each other.


----------



## Cookie and Mischief (Sep 30, 2014)

I can not STAND sharing a straw or sandwhich or whatever with other humans (i'm kind of a germaphobe) but once my rat that I used to have, Mischief, i was eating a sandwhich and she stretched out to sniff it, so i shared it with her.


----------



## Cinn (Mar 4, 2015)

Cookie and Mischief said:


> I can not STAND sharing a straw or sandwhich or whatever with other humans (i'm kind of a germaphobe) but once my rat that I used to have, Mischief, i was eating a sandwhich and she stretched out to sniff it, so i shared it with her.


That's what me and Cinn do too. We always share food, most of his night veggies/fruits are leftovers from my plate.


----------



## destinyburton612 (2 mo ago)

tok said:


> I share food with my rats all the time.. I'll let them lick bowls while I'm still eating out of it. Or share some of my water with them outta my cup lol. I wouldnt do that with my dogs but for some reason it's okay if the rats do it. Izzy would clean my mouth all the time, there was no keeping her out of there.. Heck, one time she even tried to clean a strangers mouth. Thankfully, that stranger was a rat person and completely understood her nonsense! lol. I don't think twice about rat pee or poop.. they'll pee on me or dribble pee on my bed and its like "meh". They will usually do their business in the litter pan but sometimes they poop in the bed and I gotta pick that up and put it in the pan.. which I do with my bare hands. I guess that's kinda gross. I mean, I use some hand sanitizer afterwords but I freaked out my friend once cause I touched rat poop. "ISNT THAT GROSS?" "no?" Whoops.


 Same with me I'm okay with the rats eating and drinking with me but could never with a dog


----------

